# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Tutorial për t'u bërë hacker

## Force-Intruder

Ky eshte tutoriali i pare qe shpresoj te jape nje ide te qarte mbi boten e vertete te netit dhe tju ndihmoje te hidhni hapat e para.
Ky tutorial shpjegon konceptin e IP dhe ju ndihmon te gjeni IP e te tjereve...
Ky do te ndiqet nga nje tutorial tjeter mbi serverat ...softwarein e tyre dhe dobesite...
Shpresoj qe ta pelqeni dhe ftoj edhe te tjeret te shkruajne ne vazhdim e te bashkepunojne OK?
Me dokumentin e wordit eshte bashkangjitur edhe Whois per cdo rast

Beni download tani per te lexuar me shume !

----------


## Sentinus

Force Intruder 
Pergezime per tutorialin .

Kam disa gjera per te .

1) Ne tutorial do sqaruar qe ranget e ip te meposhtme jane cilesuar me marreveshje IP PRIVATE ose "Jo Reale"
192.168.xxx.xxx 
10.xxx.xxx.xxx

qe do te thote se keto range ip perdoren ne rrjeta(networks) lokale ku perdoret NAT(network adress translater) per perkthimin e tyre ne IP Reale.
Keshtu nese shikon kete range IP diku nuk mund te nxjerresh asnje perfundim se kush po i perdor (Rasti Albania Online qe permendet ne tutorial).
Keto range IP mund te perdoren nga kushdo per te bere qofte dhe Intenernet Sharing.

2) Force Intruder, eshte me mire te mos perdoresh IP e tua per kete tutorial.

3) Nuk duhet nje tutorial sesi te behen "HACKERS" por sesi te mesojne sa me shume , se me thene te drejten "shume" hackers ka shqiperia ci do me te tjeret .

4) Shume e rendesishme : Permendja e atij domaini reale nuk eshte me vend mendoj .

FI te pergezoj dhe njehere per punen qe ke bere 

Bye

----------


## lor

Force Intruder,

1 - Para se te filloj me permbajtjen, kujdes me formen: 'tutoriali' yt eshte shkruar ne word dhe mesa duket harron qe jo te gjithe perdorin programet dhe sistemin operativ te Microsoft. IP.doc ben mire ta kthesh ne IP.txt 

2 - ndoshta duhet te fillosh 'tutorialin' tend duke shpjeguar dallimin midis 'hacker' dhe 'cracker',  pra duke ndryshuar dhe temen me te cilen ke hapur diskutimin: "Tutoriali i Pare ! Keshtu do behesh Hacker? Ja nje fillim..."

3 - ndoshta duhet te qartesosh qellimet qe kerkohen te arrihen dhe se si do te arrihet (hapat qe ke ndermend te ndjekesh), fazen pergatitore, fazen e sulmit dhe fazen qe vjen mbas sulmit.

4 - ndalu pak me teper mbi shpjegimin e rreziqeve dhe pasojave qe mund te kete kush sulmon pronen e tjetrit.

5 - je duke nxitur sulmin e sistemeve operative duke perdorur si sistem operativ nje sistem te pasigurt (Windows) me te gjtha pasojat qe rrjedhin nga kjo. 

Shprehu me qarte mbi kerkesen qe ke: te duhet nje server prove per te provuar çarjen, apo çfare? Mund te te ve ne dipozicion nje sever qe te kryesh provat e tua, por po fillove ta sulmosh me windows do te futem une para teje tek pc Yt :-)

----------


## Akulli

Force-intruder
Te pergezoj per kete ndermarrje dhe per kohen dhe mundin qe ke harxhu ne kotribimin per lexuesit shqiptare.
Ne ndryshim nga parafolesit nuk do te bej asnji kritike,
pasi kjo nisme e jotja vetem duhet pergezuar dhe jo kritikuar.
Pa ju mbetur hatri Sentinus dhe lor(linux kid ;-) du me thone qe me dhone mendime eshte kollaj po me i shkru (qofte dhe perkethy) 12 faqe tutorial nuk eshte gje e lehete. Po te ishte aq e lehte do e kishim mbush me tutoriale ketu tani ;-)
Sentinus, je shume i afte te shkrush gjera te tjera pervec keshillave. Ne tutorialin tend perdor ca Ip te dush vetem nxirre amon. ;-)
lor, amon lal, pa te keq mos e nis mo temen win-*nix se o bo keq. Ke tutoriali i jot (uroj te vije se shpejti) mund te perdoresh *.txt ;-)
Perseris mendimin tim kur them qe userat te fusin mendime dhe kerkesa se per ca tutoriale kane nevoje qe mos i ngarkojme me info. Mire e ka parafolesi, "hacker" kena plot. Mos i shtojme me ;-)

Cheers ppl
Oni
p.s. po pergatis nji tutorial mbi Novell Netware Hacking, por nuk jam i sigurt a ia vle per ketu? Any idea?

----------


## Force-Intruder

OK per ata qe kane treguar interes ndaj te parit faleminderit pa perjashtim...qofte edhe per keshillat apo verejtjet.
Sentinus korrigjova permendjen direkte te domaineve po kam frike se ne tutorialin e rradhes nuk do mund ta bej...
Lor Kam shkruajtur dicka edhe per problemet e sigurise me te cilat mund te perballen hakerushat ok?

Mire kaq ishte... ketu behet fjale per metodat kryesore te identifikimit te OS per nje server i cili do te ishte edhe baza nga e cila do te fillonte procesi dhe plani per nje hacking te suksesshem.
Kaq kisha .......



PER ME TEPER DOWNLOAD SKEDARIT OS.ZIP (FORMAT . DOC LOL)

----------


## xfiles

Shume bukur tutoriali,
vazhdo keshtu.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

ca u be me kte temen?  i lexova te dy te paret dhe do kisha qef te lexoja dhe te tjerat(po pati ndo1 lol). bera 1 postim ca vjet me vones po shpresoj te kthej ndonjeri pergjigje.

----------


## valdetshala

me duket qe pergjigjen do e shohesh pas 3 vjetesh.hahhaha 
postimet e para 2003, pastaj 2006 dhe se fundi 2009

----------


## agent_android

Hahaha.... Paranojak, kur te mbarosh shkollen ndoshta do te marresh pergjigje... gjithmone ndoshta...

----------


## Vinjol

force  intruder   urime  vlla  shume e goditur  por kur  sulmojme 1  server  nr largesi  e rendesishme eshte  ne mos  gaboj te  nderrojme  Ip    :buzeqeshje: )))) 
e te tilla  mjafton te kerkosh ne internet  neper faqe  proxy a budallalliqe te tilla  harrova emrin faqes  por  te ndryshon ip cdo  2 ore automatikisht

----------


## iimer

pershendetje  Force Intruder dhe te gjith antare te keti forumi un jam antari i ri  kam shum deshir te jem 1 hacker dhe  desha te me mesoni disa gjera do te isha shum i respektuar nese me ndihmoni    RESPEKTEE

----------

